# Thomas Newman



## mjc (Oct 22, 2009)

thomas newman is amazing

just thought i'd share that with everyone :D 

really loving revolutionary road score atm...does anyone know where i can find the ost for phenomenon? (not song score obviously, which is all i can find on the net)


----------



## Lex (Oct 22, 2009)

+1


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Oct 22, 2009)

Can I hear an amen?


----------



## bryla (Oct 22, 2009)

I only hear great things about the person Thomas Newman, and even better things is heard in his music


----------



## lux (Oct 22, 2009)

revolutionary road is one of the nicest things i've heard in a long while. Recalls me a bit the old Lyle Mays works i loved in the past.

While most people think that the secret of Thomas Newman' success sits in his sound, it is "all" in the music. Revolutionary road demonstrates that with a tasteful, intriguing and emotional music work. Fuck the sound.

Luca


----------



## bryla (Oct 22, 2009)

lux @ Thu Oct 22 said:


> it is "all" in the music.


yes!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 22, 2009)

Definetely a fan here as well.

I also enjoy the Lemoney Snicket soundtrack...


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 22, 2009)

His score for Wall-E is pretty fantastic too.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 22, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption is still my favourite of his.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 22, 2009)

lux @ Thu Oct 22 said:


> revolutionary road is one of the nicest things i've heard in a long while. Recalls me a bit the old Lyle Mays works i loved in the past.
> Luca



I made the same connection. Lyle Mays is my idol so maybe I just hear him, but I wouldn't be surprised if Newman admires the album we're talking about.

Hijack:
Self indulgent story about, I guess, how a player/composer can have a sound signature and technique that touches us so deeply. I'd just discovered Lyle Mays as a kid. And was listening to him a lot trying to play like him. One evening my parents rented a video called "Mrs Soffel." (And I still haven't seen the movie btw.), but the movie was coming up on their TV as they were just wrapping up being furious with me about something. And the theme is playing, and I'm being told to get out of their sight. And I'm listening to the music and them and the music is just killing me, but they're making me leave. And later I'm sitting atop the stairs trying to hear bits of the movie. Just thinking it's most beautiful thing since, I dunno what.
The next morning, the video was gone. And I had had only a glimpse of the title. Was years before I discovered Isham and stumbled onto the soundtrack and heard the song again. And looked at the liners to find that it was Lyle Mays playing.

So, while I agree with you instinctively Lex. The sound was Lyle. And that's what was getting to me. The notes were a great simple theme, but Lyle was giving it all the heart.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 22, 2009)

RR - Glad you guys liked the score. My wife's client wrote the film. Have you seen the film? Please rent it if not. 

I was supposed to go to the scoring stage for RR but was too busy with my own stuff. I really wanted to meet my hero, TN.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 22, 2009)

I think my favourite TN score is The Horse Whisperer.


----------



## lux (Oct 22, 2009)

madbulk @ Thu Oct 22 said:


> lux @ Thu Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> > revolutionary road is one of the nicest things i've heard in a long while. Recalls me a bit the old Lyle Mays works i loved in the past.
> ...



nice story Brian.

well, i have just an overall feel of Lyle in Thomas Newman, in general Newman is more emotive in his writing, while Lyle has some more formal beauty to me.

I didnt see the movie, but i've read the plot. Listening to the score i really can have a sketch of the movie before watchin it. that score is a movie itself. And thats so rare. 

I'm not listening much recent stuff from months now. I ran into Revolutionary Road while speaking about movie music with a friend and wanting to put out a few examples. It did put a smile on my face, something i couldnt experiment from a while. That theme is so nice.

Luca


----------



## om30tools (Oct 26, 2009)

It was Film Music that got me to enjoy orchestral music for the very first time after the boringest high school + a level schooling! It was TN that got me into considering that scary subject of composing for film and with those big frighteningly dangerous orchestral instruments ....OH MY....!

I always enjoyed film music, especially TN just didnt realise it until I was in 2nd year of film school, in a technical class teach basics of Soundtrack Pro. And we were asked to browse through their stock library and I stumbled upon the American Beauty Paper Bag theme.... I was like Oh shit...... When I realised that film scores including the American Beauty one were released seperately for ppl to enjoy away from the film, I was hooked!
From then on it dawned on me, Now I have to become a motion picture composer lol!

P.S. Revolutionary Road is awesome, up there with Angels in America!


----------



## bryla (Oct 26, 2009)

Have you seen 'The Good German'?

This summer I started transcribing the score for American Beauty, but hated doing all these repetitions.... This weekend it ran on Danish television. I only saw the intro but wow! I had forgotten the impact of the movie and music for a couple of months...


----------



## bryla (Oct 26, 2009)

ajcmuso @ Thu Oct 22 said:


> really loving revolutionary road score atm...does anyone know where i can find the ost for phenomenon? (not song score obviously, which is all i can find on the net)


http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=299555822&s=143458


----------

